# The Morse Code Sebenza! (With Pictures)



## Carpe Diem (Jan 16, 2008)

I`m curious to know which of my fellow CPF`ers would consider themselves to be serious Sebenza collectors.

I may be able to enhance your life if you are!


 



*1/26/08 EDIT: Pictures and information have now been posted in Post #20 regarding the "Morse Code Sebenza." Enjoy!*


----------



## mikehill (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

Not serious as such, but I do have a number 70 Jereboam I. And a small regular plain. Why, what do you have for us ?


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

I collect them, lol...just on my 1st one still...

I only have had and currently have 1 sebenza, but I cna honestly say its not goign anywhere for a logn logn time...its serving me very well as we speak...took me 10 years to get mine...Im not kidding!


----------



## Royal Oak (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*



Carpe Diem said:


> I`m curious to know which of my fellow CPF`ers would consider themselves to be serious Sebenza collectors.
> 
> I may be able to enhance your life if you are!









You have my attention....


----------



## schiesz (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

I have three. None are too fancy, but all are BG42 blades which is a bit hard to come by these days. 





I have had the small regular for a little while and really loved it, but I was really looking for a small micarta. Well recently a small micarta with BG42 blade came up for sale, in a lot with a large regular and another knife. I bought it thinking i'd sell the large and make up some of the cost. Also thinking i'd probably sell the small regular as well. Well after handling and using the large regular (with swedge) I can't part with it! And I haven't even been able to consider selling the small reg, I just like it too much. 

So I never THOUGHT i'd be a collector, but I definitely am a collector now.


schiesz


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

I just have one - a large Classic.


----------



## rifle59 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

I EDC a small regular at work and a large classic micarta on the week-ends. I also have a couple of safe queens.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

Hi Guys...

Thanks for the posts!

I`ve got *several*  Sebenza`s, and I`m considering selling some of them. I`m a big Sebenza fan, and I`ve been EDC`ing a small regular Sebenza for many years. 

One of the safe queens that I might finally sell would have a price tag approaching or at $2000.00. I just didn`t know if I should try to sell it and some other safe queen Sebenza`s here...or rather on a knife forum.

I`ll probably try here first if I do decide to sell. It`s comforting, for some reason, to keep treasured items within the CPF family. 

Thanks again!


----------



## schiesz (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

Well you have to show a pic now, whether you decide to sell or not. You can't just throw that carrot out without some payoff!

schiesz


----------



## MicroE (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

One large Classic and one small Classic checking in.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*



schiesz said:


> Well you have to show a pic now, whether you decide to sell or not. You can't just throw that carrot out without some payoff!
> 
> schiesz


 
I agree, I would like to see what a $2000 sebenza looks like...I have yet to see one go for more than $1000...The again, I am not looking...lol


----------



## souptree (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

Maybe this weekend.... 

Here are some hints in the meantime:

1) I got this in a trade with another CPF`er several years ago. (I believe he actually had TWO of them!)

2) It`s steeped in CRK family history and provenance.

3) Only six of these Sebenza`s were ever made, and only five of them are in public circulation (with the sixth one being kept by Chris and Anne Reeve).

4) There was a feature article about these rare Sebenza`s in the December 2000 issue of Knives Illustrated.



HECK...with hint No. 4, the cat will soon, and almost certainly, be out of the bag!


----------



## guyg (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

I`ve got a Large Plain w/BG42, Small Classic Woody rebladed w/ Damascus, an Umfaan and gave my daughter a Small Classic w/ S30V. Along with a Nkonka, Shadow, Sable.


----------



## mspeterson (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

Gold's getting pretty high, would this knife also qualify for numismatics?


----------



## howiesatwork (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

Only one here. A Jerzee Devil logo Classic. I like it.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*



mspeterson said:


> Gold's getting pretty high, would this knife also qualify for numismatics?


 
Good guess, but no. 

I`ve been remiss in not posting pictures. I couldn`t do it last weekend as hoped, but I`ll see if I can get that project done by the end of this weekend.

And I`ll quit the tease! The knife in question is known as a "Morse Code Sebenza." If you research some of the knife forums, you may find some info about it. I have a lot of info that I`ll post with the forthcoming pictures.

Until later.....


----------



## schiesz (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*

"Think Tuice, Cut Once" indeed. Looks like that is a nice one. Perhaps 6 made.

schiesz


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Sebenza Collectors*



schiesz said:


> "Think Tuice, Cut Once" indeed. Looks like that is a nice one. Perhaps 6 made.
> 
> schiesz


 
Congrats! You`ve found it! 

"Think Tice, Cut Once" it is. The "mistake" Morse Code Sebenza made by Chris, with morse code information (with the mistaken spelling of "twice") provided via FAX by Anne`s father in South Africa.

More info and pictures are forthcoming.

Take care.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 26, 2008)

I present to you some pictures of the Morse Code Sebenza that I`m fortunate to have custody of, along with pictures of the December 2000 isssue of the Knives Illustrated article featuring this knife.

































After this Knives Illustrated article came out, Chris Reeve sent a follow-up letter to Bruce Voyles indicating that five of these six Morse Code Sebenza`s are out in public hands, while one of them is part of their own family collection.

I have a photocopy of that letter, plus a photocopy of another letter that Anne Reeve sent out with the five Morse Code Sebenza`s dedicating the knife to her father Jimmy Cameron, who passed away shortly after he provided the morse code information from his hospital bed to Chris and Anne via a FAX from Johannesburg, South Africa.

A touching and extremely beautiful story.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, thats the 1st Pre BG42 sebenza I have ever seen, 1993 huh...Pretty cool!


----------



## Chronos (Jan 26, 2008)

That is a GREAT knife and story too! A slice of history there, my friend. 


WOW!:twothumbs


----------



## paulr (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice. The Morse spelling of "w" is .-- and they wrote ..- instead, which is "u".


----------



## EricMack (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah, it finally sees the light of day. :twothumbs

This is a primo, very collectible knife, a piece of history! Someone will be very fortunate to be able to get this. 


Provided Carpy actually let's it go...


----------



## Raindrop (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello to you too, Raindrop!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 26, 2008)

EricMack said:


> Provided Carpy actually let's it go...


----------



## drew2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh yea, so very cool. I was waiting to see this !

Thanks for sharing the story !

I have a regular seb that was born on the first day of summer 2006 (june 21)


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Guys...

At least for the present time, I`m offering this Morse Code Sebenza for sale in the CPF Market Place.

Take care!


----------



## cave dave (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmm, maybe if Chris did the thinking before the cutting he would have got it right. :thinking:

Great story! Maybe its meant as a lesson?


----------

